# [OT]Vuestras gentoo[abierto]

## ps2

Buenas,

Navegando por undeadly.org, he visto este post: http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20070806022021 donde los usuarios de OpenBSD comentan algunas cosas que hacen con sus máquinas OpenBSD en casa.

La verdad está curioso, que tal por aquí con gentoo?

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno jeje, a lo mejor esperabas algo más original, pero... yo lo uso como sistema operativo   :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ps2

Sí claro, lo que tiene un sistema operativo es que se le usa como sistema operativo.

A parte de eso, a ver si salen cosas interesantes   :Cool: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Sí claro, lo que tiene un sistema operativo es que se le usa como sistema operativo.
> 
> A parte de eso, a ver si salen cosas interesantes  

 

Bueno, aparte de como SO de propósito general, lo uso también como router/firewall, tampoco es nada del otro mundo. Un caso típico. Mi pc hace de puerta residencial que da acceso a las demás máquinas de la intranet al mundo exterior (y viceversa) usando NAT. Supongo que es uno de los usos más comunes que se le puede dar jeje, pero es que lo hace tan bien...

Teniendo una máquina línux entremedias con un buen firewall y poco más, las incidencias de seguridad en windows en el resto de las máquinas se reducen a quitar IE de la circulación y poco más. Realmente un ahorro en tiempo de mantenimiento. Ahora quiero montar un servidor de irc, pero soy un poco inculto en cuanto al irc en general, y además no hay mucha documentación de calidad sobre el tema. 

También uso Gentoo como servidor web/php/mysql.

----------

## ps2

Pues durante todos los años que llevo usando Gentoo ha sido como escritorio. Durante un tiempo lo usé también como server pero pasó alguna historia que me cabreó bastante y cambié de OS. El tema es que, a parte de eso, me gusta tener diferentes sistemas operativos, por eso de la variedad ya que así puedo aprender más. En este caso fue substituido por FreeBSD que es una delicia. En cuanto al portátil, le puse gentoo... pero por el tema q no me gustaba dejar el portatil compilando y tal le puse ubuntu y no me convence... estoy por poner gentoo otra vez pero con fluxbox y poco más.

----------

## kropotkin

como pc desktop simplemente.

navegar, chatear por msn, andar en foros y blogs, escuchar música, pasar el rato, estudiar, hacer mis trabajos de la universidad. eso, el uso común de cualquier computador.

en casa tengo una maquina pero con debian, la cual hace NAT, webserver, printserver, para backup y también para descargas torrent.

Saludos.

----------

## Cereza

Yo además, uso el LiveCD como frisbi.

----------

## ps2

En mi caso el server hace de NFS y mldonkey, además voy grabando con él lo que me bajo a DVDs. Tambien le tengo con su Apache/php/mysql. Aunque en este caso es un FreeBSD y no gentoo.

La idea de mi post es la del post de undeadly, que comentemos que cosas interesantes hacemos en casa con nuestra distro. En mi caso no hay nada interesante realmente, pero podemos aprender cosas unos de otros o como mínimo dar ideas, ya que posiblemente hay gente que hace cosas que nos resultarian prácticas y ni se nos habían ocurrido.

----------

## pcmaster

Sobremesa: Athlon XP 2600+ con Gentoo, para todo.

Servidor: Pentium I 120 Mhz (sin MMX) con 40 GB de disco, sin tarjeta gráfica ni teclado, con Gentoo. Funciones: servidor DNS + servidor de correo (por si acaso falla el del ISP, aunque cada vez está más chungo poder usar tu propio servidor) + amule + control del router + control de apagones + descarga periódica de información de algunas web.

Control del router: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574118.html

Control de apagones: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4164740.html

----------

## ps2

EstÃ¡ interesante, aunque lo del router no me afectarÃ­a, lo de los apagones estÃ¡ chulo   :Cool: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Desktop 1: Trabajo (muchas planillas de excel) y ocio. Algo de juegos, muchas películas y sobre todo, música

Desktop 2: Mas trabajo, mail / msn

Server 1: Nat, firewall, un poco de balance de carga, QoS del P2P de mis vecinos.

Server 2: Web Server, mail server, world of warcraft server, print server (y próximamente fax server)

Server 3: File server, rsync server, samba server y nfs server.

Hasta ahí llego con Gentoo por ahora. Antes todo eso lo hacía con windows!

Por ultimo: Server 4: Windows 2003 Enterprise. Terminal server / Fileserver para una maldita aplicación VB/Access de la que no me he podido desprender todavía, ni correr sobre linux por mas que lo intente.   :Embarassed: 

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Lo mio es simple, como escritorio como todos y como "centro multimedia" con freevo. Me compre un LCD de 19'...me "hice" una especie de hibrido con los clasicos parlantitos y los de un viejo equipo de musica. Muchas Peliculas, TV, musica y radio...y lo demas, lo normal.  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

Pues lo mío   :Cool: 

En casa: 

1. Mi querida genn1 con todo bien batidito:

4SATA 250Gb con particiones en RAID1 y RAID5 con mdadmfirewallpasarelassh como consola remota y sftp y/o scp (Ya no uso samba ni NFS ni FTP para compartir archivos ni bajo Win... ni Linux)Backup en disco externo firewireopenldap (Validación local y en red)Apache+PHP+Mysql (Para pruebas con Wordpress y prácticas XHTML+CSS, aprender no está de más, más vale tarde que nunca)ntpd (cliente y servidor para la red local)CupsBind (No uso uno más simple por tener lo mismo que en el curro)Servidor DHCPComo escritorio Gnome con Gdesklet (Estilo MacOS)gmplayer(skin  :Laughing:  ) y vlc como reproductor de videoaudacious(skin   :Laughing:  ) como reproductor de audioGimp + InkscapeOpenoffice (Compilado, sí es mucho lo se, pero mejora en el rendimiento)Hay más pero supongo que aburro.

2.El portátil: Sólo escritorio con lo mismo que el sobremesa, más o menos.

En el curro, lo más bestia que he montado con Gentoo:

Cluster de alta disponibilidad con Heartbeat, dos servers  + JBOD SCSI con Gentoo, he procurado no salirme mucho de los manuales por lo que no hay nada muy especial salvo el CTSQL que es propietario y hubo que adaptarlo pero rinde muchísimo mejor que cuando estaba bajo W2000:

samba(Integrada en Directorio Activo de un 2003 Server) almacena los perfiles de los usuarios de escritorio remoto trabajando con Terminal ServerServidor de ficheros FTP y sambaServidor de BD con Multibase COSMOS CTSQL (Para cliente ERP de Windows)Apache+php+MysqlqmailfetchmailServidor dhcp+dns

Es un gustazo trabajar con este tipo de máquinas, pero de lo que más orgulloso estoy es de poder aprovechar equipos con arquitectura servidor muy viejos PI, PII y PIII, (Estéticamente feos y algunos hasta oxidados) y reciclarlos para que sigan rindiendo como nunca lo hicieron, son robustos y no fallan casi nunca de hard, vale la pena invertir mucho tiempo en ellos para luego con un mínimo de mantenimiento casi olvidarte de ellos. No puedo decir lo mismo de los servidores que instalamos bajo W (Cada parche, service pack o simplemente con el uso diario, hacen que pierdan mucho rendimiento y hay que hacerle mucho para que estén con un mínimo de estabilidad. Pero esto ya todos los sabéis.

----------

## ensarman

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Yo además, uso el LiveCD como frisbi.

 

jaja y que lo alcance mi perro XDXDXD

regresando al tema... yo lo uso de sistema de escritorio para uso personal, aveces juego y experimento, malogro y arreglo(asi aprendi todo lo que se  :Razz: ) y cinado me dan ganas programo.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Muy interesantes los comentarios de undeadly

Este me ha impresionado: http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20070806022021&pid=5

Tener el sistema operativo en una Compact Flash, creo que es una idea sensacional, quizá sea más lento dependiendo del tipo de tarjeta, ¿alguien que lo haya intentando ya?

Hace poco el señor Inodoro_Pereyra comentaba algo de unas tarjetas de memoria VIA, esa sería otra buena solución a investigar, siempre y cuando se disponga de un SAI decente. (No duraban más de un día por sí solas, pero no hay nada que un backup no arregle).

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Sí, yo soy de aquellos a los que algún disco duro les falló alguna vez...

----------

## ps2

Bueno yo nunca he tenido mayores problemas con los discos duros. Aunque esperaba que la gente se animara un poco a escribir en este post a ver si habían cosas interesantes como en undeadly

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *The Incredible Hurd wrote:*   

> Tener el sistema operativo en una Compact Flash

 

Hará dos o tres años, instalé windows 98 en una memoria SD de 1Gb usando un adaptador de SD a IDE. El resultado, la diferencia de velocidad en general fué impresionante. Me encantaría hacer la prueba sobre Gentoo.

ps2: Perdón por salirme de tema.

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

En la documentación de Gentoo hay un howto para crear un livecd en memorias USB : )

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

 *Gentoo Linux LiveUSB HOWTO wrote:*   

> This HOWTO explains how to create a Gentoo Linux LiveUSB or, in other words, how to emulate an x86 or AMD64 Gentoo Linux LiveCD using a USB flash drive. This is particularly useful for installing Gentoo Linux on a modern laptop with no CD-ROM drive.
> 
>  Although the instructions found in this document aim at emulating a Gentoo Linux LiveCD using a USB flash drive, they should work for any arbitrary block device as long as you adjust the device names accordingly.

 

----------

## the incredible hurd

ps2, gentoo da más de sí o acaso el que sus sus usuarios quieran darle, personalmente jamás lo usaría como servidor en producción, siempre y cuando haya una apuesta más segura y libre (hablo de debian, efectivamente).

Muchas gracias, Don Inodoro_Pereyra y Don Cereza por los apuntes; si nadie ha probado aún con Gentoo o Debian, creo que ha llegado el momento, ya comunicaré los resultados en un nuevo post.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## ps2

Yo tampoco usaría Gentoo en un servidor de producción. Lo tuve en mi servidor casero mucho tiempo (mínimo 1 año) y no quedé satisfecho, debian me parecía mejor, pero estaba probando FreeBSD en otra máquina y me gustaba mucho... y ahí termino, en "producción" en casa   :Cool: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *The Incredible Hurd wrote:*   

> personalmente jamás lo usaría como servidor en producción

 

 *ps2 wrote:*   

> Yo tampoco usaría Gentoo en un servidor de producción

 

Por que no?  Mera curiosidad... Reconozco que una sola vez me ganó Gentoo hasta ahora para un servidor, pero no culpo a Gentoo en si, si no a mi falta de tiempo y experiencia - Y muy probablemente a algún bug en samba que no tuve tiempo de investigar -

Me gustaría escuchar argumentos, me dispongo a hacer de nuevo desde cero un webserver en este preciso instante, preferiría tener todo homogeneizado pero estoy a tiempo de cambiar de idea. (aunque Debian no termina de convencerme, tiene su mérito también...)

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

No veo por qué no usar Gentoo en producción.

Yo podría decir que no usaría nunca Debian, por ejemplo.

El único inconveniente es tener que recompilar paquetes, pero si ajustar bien el PORTAGE_NICENESS, eso no afectará al servicio del servidor.

----------

## Theasker

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> No veo por qué no usar Gentoo en producción.
> 
> Yo podría decir que no usaría nunca Debian, por ejemplo.
> 
> El único inconveniente es tener que recompilar paquetes, pero si ajustar bien el PORTAGE_NICENESS, eso no afectará al servicio del servidor.

 

cual es un buen número para esa opción de make, para no preocuparte cuando recompilas y estás currando a la vez ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   No veo por qué no usar Gentoo en producción.
> 
> Yo podría decir que no usaría nunca Debian, por ejemplo.
> 
> El único inconveniente es tener que recompilar paquetes, pero si ajustar bien el PORTAGE_NICENESS, eso no afectará al servicio del servidor. 
> ...

 

La numeración va con el comando nice. Es decir, un valor de -20 a 19, siendo 0 la prioridad predeterminada, 19 la más baja, y -20 la más alta. Para una mayor interactividad, portage niceness debe estár al máximo, es decir: 19. Esto no afectará de forma significativa a las compilaciones si no se está haciendo nada más en el ordenador (es decir, si lo dejas por la noche compilando, por ejemplo), pero si que afectará de forma radical en la interactividad del sistema mientras se compila y se trabaja al mismo tiempo. 

Por supuesto, todo esto se va al traste si estás compilando algo realmente pesado y llegas a llenar la memoria ram requiriendo el uso intensivo de swap.  :Razz: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   Yo además, uso el LiveCD como frisbi. 
> 
> jaja y que lo alcance mi perro XDXDXD
> 
> regresando al tema... yo lo uso de sistema de escritorio para uso personal, aveces juego y experimento, malogro y arreglo(asi aprendi todo lo que se ) y cinado me dan ganas programo.

 

estoy de acuerdo contigo yo lo uso como PC de escritorio casi no juego, mas malogro que lo que arreglo, pero sin duda aprendo. muchas veces quisiera instalarlo en otras computadoras de amigos parientes y uno que otro clientillo pero me da miedo que se atoren en algo y me llamen todos los dias recordandome el 10 de mayo, sin duda aprendo. ya en su momento le dare otros usos para los cuales no dudo que gentoo tenga toda la potencia

----------

## Theasker

Entonces para compilar mientras trabajamos lo mejor es un nÃºmero alto entre 15 y 20 no?

----------

## Annagul

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Entonces para compilar mientras trabajamos lo mejor es un nÃºmero alto entre 15 y 20 no?

 

En todo caso, entre 15 y 19, no 20  :Wink: 

----------

## Cereza

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Entonces para compilar mientras trabajamos lo mejor es un nÃºmero alto entre 15 y 20 no?

 

Depende de como quieras distribuir el trabajo de tu maquina, no es que vaya a ir mejor si lo pones a 19, si no que le vas a quitar toda la prioridad a emerge, y lo vas a notar (si a la vez estas trabajando). Yo he compilado a veces con un nice -n19 emerge... (que es lo mismo que tener en make.conf PORTAGE_NICENESS 19, pero aplicado solo al comando actual) y si he tenido en marcha cosas con un gran gasto de CPU, como juegos, la compilación ni se ha movido hasta que he cerrado dichas aplicaciones.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   Entonces para compilar mientras trabajamos lo mejor es un nÃºmero alto entre 15 y 20 no? 
> 
> Depende de como quieras distribuir el trabajo de tu maquina, no es que vaya a ir mejor si lo pones a 19, si no que le vas a quitar toda la prioridad a emerge, y lo vas a notar (si a la vez estas trabajando). Yo he compilado a veces con un nice -n19 emerge... (que es lo mismo que tener en make.conf PORTAGE_NICENESS 19, pero aplicado solo al comando actual) y si he tenido en marcha cosas con un gran gasto de CPU, como juegos, la compilación ni se ha movido hasta que he cerrado dichas aplicaciones.

 

Que buena idea me han dado, voy a hacer algunos experimentos con distcc, si pudiera lograr ajustar el nivel de niceness por PC dinámicamente en función de el uso del procesador de cada una, no estorbaría para nada al resto de la pc de la red el hecho de que alguna de ellas esté compilando algo en ese momento.

Salud!

----------

